# zwei Websites auf einem Server



## Der Philipp (20. November 2004)

HI!
Ich hab auf meinem Rechner KF-Webserver installiert. Das läuft mit einer einzelnen Website auch prima... aber ich wollte meinem Vater auch eine für seine Firma darauf unter bringen...
Ich krieg das aber wegen der Ports nicht hin. 

Meine hat den Port 80... halt ganz normal...
Der von meinem Vater hab ichden Port 8080 gegeben, das geht dann aber nur, wenn ich eingebe: "mustersite.net:8080/"

kan mir jemand helfen und mir sagen, wie ich hinkriege, dass ich nicht mehr ":8080" eingeben muss?


Danke im Vorraus
Philipp


----------



## imweasel (22. November 2004)

Hi,

also wie du das mit einem KF-Webserver (was immer das sein soll) machen kannst habe ich keine Ahnung, aber warum nicht einen Apache installieren und einen VirtualHost einrichten?
VirtualHost Erklärung


----------

